# Where have all the PDA's Gone?



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I went to Best Buy today to look at thier selection of PDAs. But there weren't any there.

The guy told me that they don't carry them anymore because 'they're obsolete'.

My question is, if they're obsolete what were they replaced with?

They offer some on the palm website still, and other places online, but how do you try them?


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

I think with the emergence of the Blackberry, and the increasing functionality of cell phones, PDA's don't offer any advantage over the competition. Why carry two or three devices, when one can do it all?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think Jones is correct, PDA's are a dying breed.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

With the release of the PalmOS and WM5, storage abilities, touchscreen availability, and the massive new capacities of cell phones that do everything, the PDA is obsolete. There is nothing a PDA can do that my i730 can't.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have a phone. I have a PDA (Palm TX). And they'll stay that way as long as I have a choice. I had to send my Palm for repair once. I would hate to think I had to send my phone with it.

And, I can talk on the phone while I reference my PDA. Try that with your all-in-one.

My son, against my advice, got one of those all-in-ones. Had it two months. Now he has a Palm TX and a separate phone.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Alex - with a blackberry or other PDA/cell phone, you can connect a bluetooth headset and user the phone and PDA parts at the same time. I do it all the time. (but not while driving!!!)


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, you got me there; but, what about if you have a problem with your phone, PDA or GPS and you are required to send one of those in for repair?

How do you keep your GPS and phone working while your PDA goes for repair? Or, what do you do for a phone and PDA while your GPS goes for repair?

Back in the 1960s, there was a popular Curtis Mathis "entertainment center" two-thirds the size of a couch that a lot of people were buying. I saw the folly in it from the start; but, my friends wouldn't listen. That big, beautiful thing was so-o-o-o-o nice!

After a few years the TV was the first thing to go, then the record player. And finally, everyone had a radio two-thirds the size of a couch--and the radio seemed to last forever.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

My PDA is really obsolete.

It's a Palm M100 .... I still use it for the calendar and love it because it has a bubblegum pink faceplate!!


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

The only time I ever had a problem with mine, T-Mobile sent me a replacement, then I xferred all my info to the new one, and sent the old one back.

I can see it being a PITA having everything all-in-one if one part goes bad, and the rest still works, but for me it was still worth it to only carry one device and not 2-3.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I will admit that having to carry only one device is definitely nice. I do like compactness and I can see myself just maybe changing my preference some day.

But right now I am having to send my Palm TX for repair. The touchscreen has shifted significantly. It cannot be readjusted to correct it and I'm thankful I don't have my Palm, telephone and GPS all rolled into one.


----------



## neduarte (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a Pharos 125, GPS/Pocket PC in one...it's as small as a wallet and gets me where I need to in times of need...yeah...it may tell me that a route that I know only takes 25 minutes through the highway would take 6 hours avoiding it, but I love it...Go BATTLE DWARFS!!!!!


----------

